# Monitor Kaufberatung WQHD 144hz, Freesync



## Grisu8 (20. Februar 2019)

Tach zusammen, ich bin auf der Suche nach zwei neuen Monitoren. Ich habe folgende Monitore in die engere Auswahl genommen:
AOC Agon AG273QCX ab €' '578,19 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
MSI Optix MAG27CQ, drei Jahre Garantie ab €' '499 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte Aorus AD27QD ab €' '599 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS ROG Strix XG32VQR | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (noch nicht auf dem Markt, aber von den technischen Daten her recht interessant)

Der Agon ist aktuell mein Favorit, allerdings habe ich bisher keine brauchbaren Tests dieses Monitors gefunden.
Ist dieser Monitor eine gute Wahl, oder sollte ich doch lieber einen anderen nehmen?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2019)

Dann erst mal die Frage, warum er dein Favorit ist und nach welchen Kriterien du die Auswahl getroffen hast?


----------



## Grisu8 (20. Februar 2019)

Ok, sorry, hätte ich erwähnen sollen.
Er ist mein Favorit wegen dem VA Panel, und Freesync 2. 
Nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe bietet VA das mit Abstand beste Bild.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2019)

Also ich mag VA auch, aber leider hat IPS ein besseres Bild.
Jede Panelart hat halt ihre Vor-und Nachteile.
Von den 4 deiner Liste. würde ich den Aorus nehmen.


----------



## Grisu8 (20. Februar 2019)

Warum würdest du den nehmen? Nur wegem dem Panel?


----------



## assko (20. Februar 2019)

Stande gestern auch vor der Frage und hab mich für denn 
Aorus AD27QD entschieden.

Warum?
WQHD
144Hz
Freesync (Gsync soll auch gehen)
IPS Panel
Und dann noch die ganzen anderen Features, das ist meiner Meinung nach Preis/Leistung echt gut

Musst halt wissen ob du einen Schiefen Monitor willst  das ist nämlich der einzige deiner Auswahl der es nicht ist.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2019)

10bit, auch wenn es nur 8bit+FRC sind, Software fürs OSD und so weit ich weiss, ein ordentliches coating.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. Februar 2019)

Das Innolux-Panel des Aorus AD27QD ist richtig gut. Habe ihn schon durchgetestet und drücke mich nur noch um das Noise Cancelling des Headset Anschluss.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2019)

Kannst du da etwas konkreter werden?
Schwanke gerade zwischen dem Aorus, dem Acer XV273K und LG 34GK950F.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. Februar 2019)

Guter Schwarzwert bzw. Kontrast für IPS, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht und gute Farbtreue. Schaue morgen im Büro die Werte in der Tabelle genauer nach.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2019)

Wie sieht es mit der Reaktionszeit aus?
Die Einen sagen dass die ok ist und Andere wiederum dass der ziemlich langsam sein soll.
Farben stell ich eh mitm Colorimeter ein.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Februar 2019)

Habe nu nachgeschaut. Gigabyte und Innolux nennen das zwar IPS, aber Eigenschaften sind ziemlich VA-mäßig, außer die (gute) Blickwinkelstabilität. Also niedriger Schwarzwert von 0,1 und Helligkeit bis 390 cd/m². Also dicker Kontrast von fast 3000:1. Dasselbe die Reaktionszeiten: Wie bei VA sind da zwei Ausreißer bis 13/14 ms in dunklen Farben, die aber mit dem Ufo nicht so sichtbar sind, wie die der Samsung-VAs. Werde da für den Onlinetest nächste Woche mal Ufo-Vergleichsbilder machen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2019)

Interessant.
In den Tests die ich gefunden habe, liegt er so bei 900-1200:1


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Februar 2019)

Jetzt wo du es sagst... Bin in der Spalte verrutscht, was Helligkeit und Kontrast angeht. Kommt drauf an, wenn man am Abgabetag whistleblowt.

Max. Helligkeit 444 cd/m², Schwarzwert 0,386, Kontrast also 1151:1. 

Reaktionszeiten mit VA-Schwächen stimmen aber.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2019)

Ok, danke.


----------



## Grisu8 (21. Februar 2019)

Naja, vergleicht man aber die technischen Daten des Aorus und des AOC Monitors, ist der AOC klar besser. Und diesen ganzen Gaming Quatsch den der Aorus an Extras bietet, brauche ich nicht, ist also auch kein Argument den zu kaufen.


----------



## assko (21. Februar 2019)

Grisu8 schrieb:


> Naja, vergleicht man aber die technischen Daten des Aorus und des AOC Monitors, ist der AOC klar besser. Und diesen ganzen Gaming Quatsch den der Aorus an Extras bietet, brauche ich nicht, ist also auch kein Argument den zu kaufen.



Und was ist an dem Besser?


----------



## Grisu8 (21. Februar 2019)

assko schrieb:


> Und was ist an dem Besser?



Alleine schon die Tatsache das er Freesync 2 kann, was schonmal voraussetzt das er bessere Leistung bietet.


----------



## assko (21. Februar 2019)

Wie gesagt Meinungen hast du bekommen, aber welchen du am Ende nimmst musst du Wissen.
Haben alle ihre Vor und Nachteile


----------



## Grisu8 (21. Februar 2019)

Das Problem an der Sache ist das ich micht einfach nicht entscheiden kann. Ich möchte gerne den Aorus nehmen, weil mein Ryzen 3xxx built an dem ich momentan bastel (zur Zeit nur die Kühlung) ein Aorus themed built sein wird (hoffentlich). Da würde der Monitor perfekt zu passen, nur will ich auch keinen Fehlkauf machen, denn ein Review das ich mir angeschaut habe, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das postivste was ich jemals gesehen habe.
Da der AOC sogar noch etwas günstiger ist, als der Aorus Monitor, und, wie gesagt, besser ist, fällt mir eine Entscheidung sehr schwer. Leider gibt es für den AOC Monitor keinerlei Tests, was auch ein Problem ist.
YouTube Das ist das umfangreichste Review das ich bisher zu dem Monitor gefunden habe.


----------



## assko (21. Februar 2019)

Naja ich hab ihn mir auch einfach bestellt, wenn er mir nicht gefällt schick ich einfach zurück und hol mir einen anderen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2019)

Grisu8 schrieb:


> Alleine schon die Tatsache das er Freesync 2 kann, was schonmal voraussetzt das er bessere Leistung bietet.


Super, Freesync 2 was besseres HDR bieten soll und das auf nem 8bit Monitor.
Allein an den technischen Daten würde ich jedenfalls keinen Monitorkauf festmachen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (27. Februar 2019)

Moin
Wenn der Te nichts dagegen hat würde ich mich hier bei der Frage mit anschließen.

Graka: Vega 56
Aktueller Monitor Viewsonic 24" FHD 144 Hz

Ich spiele überwiegend Shooter. BF5, Overwatch oder Moba - Heroes of the Storm.

Auch gucke ich im Winter wieder Football und Filme über den Monitor.

Der Aorus Monitor ist mir da ins Auge gefallen.
Die 600€ wären auch das oberste Preislimit.

Ist das IPS Panel auch für Shooter geeignet?

Gibt es bessere oder gleichwertige Alternativen?

Zur Einschätzung: Ich merke in BF5 nicht ob ich mit 90 oder 144Fps spiele, bei 60Fps ist mir das aber zu wenig und da merke ich doch sehr deutlich den Unterschied.

Danke schonmal für die Tipps.

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Februar 2019)

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Meinung dazu?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (28. Februar 2019)

Klar ist ein IPS-Panel für Shooter geeignet, wie eigentlich jedes halbwegs brauchbare Gaming-Panel. In BF5 dürftest du mit der Vega56 an die 90 Fps rankommen. Mir geht es übrigens genau so, dass ich die Fps selbst immer um die 100 halte und die 144 oder mehr nicht brauche.

Der Aorus ist ganz gut, aber relativ teuer. Ich schreibe nächste Woche noch einen ausführlichen Test über ihn online. Ob das Upgrade zu WQHD es dir wert ist, musst du aber selbst ausprobieren,


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Februar 2019)

Danke dir
Ich werde mir den Test genüsslich angucken.

Auf WQHD möchte ich schon gehen, dann wird die Vega wenigstens ausgelastet


----------



## assko (5. März 2019)

@Manu
was passiert jetzt mit deinem TestMonitor?


----------



## Huggy2Bear (5. März 2019)

also den wirklich perfekten monitor gibt es irgendwie nicht mann muss immer irgendwo abstriche machen.Leider


----------



## PCGH_Manu (5. März 2019)

assko schrieb:


> @Manu
> was passiert jetzt mit deinem TestMonitor?



Der finanziert natürlich meinen nächsten Kurzurlaub.


----------



## assko (5. März 2019)

Warte ja schon ewig aber andauernt wird der Liefertermin verschoben


----------



## Huggy2Bear (5. März 2019)

Welchen Monitor hast du denn bestellt den Gigabyte?


----------



## assko (6. März 2019)

Jop den Gigabyte Aorus AD27QD


----------



## Huggy2Bear (6. März 2019)

Ah cool weißt du wie das bei Gigabyte aussieht mit der Garantie? sprich Pixel perfekt wie Dell das zu Beispiel anbietet


----------



## assko (6. März 2019)

Keine Ahnung ist der erste Monitor von Gigabyte der noch nicht auf dem Markt ist wird andauernd vom Lieferanten verschoben.
Kannst dir ja mal den Test vom Manu durchlesen der die Woche kam.


----------



## Huggy2Bear (6. März 2019)

Ja hab ich schon gelesen 

Ich hab auf der Gigabyte Seite auch nichts gefunden
Wäre vielleicht auch interessant für den Artikel gewesen
Wie Gigabyte das handhabt als "Anfänger" am Monitor markt


----------



## assko (13. März 2019)

Hab denn Monitor seit heute Morgen und nun ja ich weis nicht ob er falsch eingestellt ist oder so aber Spiele wirken nicht so Scharf man achte auf denn Baum Waffe und Hand scharf aber der Baum nicht wirklich oder muss ich mich daran erst Gewöhnen und es ist alles auf Max Settings.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huggy2Bear (23. März 2019)

hi hab deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen...

Ja da geb ich die recht sieht echt ein bischen knüsellig aus


----------



## assko (23. März 2019)

Ich weiß halt nicht ob das Bild so sein muss, habe Monitor und Spieleeinstellungen resettet sieht aber immer noch so aus.
Habe eine 1080 weis nicht ob die für die Auflösung zu schwach ist.
Als Prozessor habe ich einen 8700k auf 4,6ghz laufen und 16GB ram


----------



## Huggy2Bear (24. März 2019)

also daran kann es nicht liegen....
 dein setup hat eigentlich genug power 

hast du den monitor mit hdmi oder displayport angeschlossen


----------



## openSUSE (24. März 2019)

Screenshots sind natürlich nicht geeignet um damit auf die Qualität DEINES Monitors zu schließen.
Ungeachtet dessen hat BF V seit dem neuem Update Probleme mit der Bildqualität, Farben ändern sich, LOD stimmt nicht immer usw usw


----------



## assko (25. März 2019)

Habe ihn mit DP angeschlossen


----------



## Huggy2Bear (25. März 2019)

DP hätte ich auch genommen... hast du jetzt mal andere games ausprobiert

ah das ist ja mal gut zu wissen 

EA schafft es immer wieder meinen kopf schütteln zu lassen....per update die qualli gekillt gg


----------



## assko (31. März 2019)

Also es ist Wirklich nur so das BF5 komisch aussieht bei anderen Spielen empfinde ich es als normal wie es sein soll^^


----------



## Huggy2Bear (1. April 2019)

wie ist denn dein Fazit  zu dem Monitor?

Biste zufrieden?


----------



## frogminute (2. April 2019)

Ich habe mich in letzter Zeit viel mit dem Thema beschäftigt und es schaut wirklich so aus als ob das Panel das im AD27QD verwendet wird - nicht das beste ist. Abgesehen vom gelegentlichen Flackern (siehe Youtube: VG270UP oder AD27QD (6:29)) 

Ghosting : AUO AHVA versus Innolux IPS

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Monitor überbewertet und überteuert.


----------



## Huggy2Bear (2. April 2019)

echt ein leidiges Thema.
das dauert glaub ich noch bis ich meinen optimalen Monitor bekomme


----------



## assko (3. April 2019)

Da ich von einem 24Zoll mit tn Panel komme bin ich wirklich sehr Zufrieden jetzt, habe aber auch keinen anderen als Vergleich.
Und ob die Zusatzfunktionen einen der Aufpreis wert ist, muss jeder selber wissen, mir war es das Wert.
Finde es gut das ich mit dem Monitor jetzt bei der Grafikkarte nicht mehr an einen Hersteller gebunden bin.
Flackern habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht Fesgestellt.
Einfach bestellen und wenn einem der Monitor nicht zusagt einfach zurückschicken.


----------



## Huggy2Bear (7. April 2019)

ich glaube ich werde Monitor den Gigabyte heute mal bestellen und testen


----------

